

Show HN: Where in the world are HN users? (will ask you to share your location) - almost
http://head2.me/hn

======
almost
This is another use of my new location sharing app
[http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

You can use any string in the url as the "room" to share your location with,
so the story link here links to the "hn" room. Anyone who shares their
location in that room will show up on the map. I'm interested to see where HN
people are :)

Your old location will be held in memory for up to 30 minutes then discarded.
I'm not logging locations (but they are visible to anyone in this room!)

